# Maisy Mouse



## FinneganandRemy (Sep 25, 2017)

Maisy was a mouse not a rat but I’m very emotional and need someplace to put this 

Sweet girl, you were too young to leave us. You are my only mouse who would climb onto my hand and wrap around my fingers. I can’t describe the shock and sadness I felt seeing you barely moving on that cage floor. You showed no signs of not feeling well and at only 4 weeks old, it’s not fair that you had to be taken from us. My pet store feeder rescue. My dream mouse. Your “mom” Olive and “sister” Paris will miss you dearly and I will too. I don’t know what happened but I suppose you’re at peace now. Rest easy baby girl. See you at the bridge


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

That is is sweet! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## blackjack (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm so very sorry. I lost a mouse myself recently, so I understand. They are very underrated pets/friends. I'm so sorry you had to lose her so suddenly and so young. It's obvious how much you love her.


----------



## Scraken (Sep 16, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss. I have experienced a loss recently with my Spoofy. Your mouse is now in a better place, and any of your remaining animals will be able to help keep you company over the loss.


----------



## FinneganandRemy (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you all for the kind words. It means a lot ?? Her cagemates are definitely grieving her loss but I’m spoiling the mice a ton this week to make them feel better. I have my hands full with my other pets so luckily I can keep myself busy. She was a solid black mouse, a “fluke” in genetics, born into a cage of 5 albino moms and their albino babies. The pet store forcibly took her from her mother at 2 weeks old as soon as she started eating solids and stuck a “pet black mouse” sign on her cage. she was so young that I couldn’t leave her but I guess despite my hardest efforts to provide her with the protein and care her mom would give her, she just wasn’t strong enough without her mom. This is why I so strongly urge people not to buy from pet stores. Animals get sick, whole mischiefs can be wiped out and the heartbreak that petstore pets bring is devastating


----------



## FinneganandRemy (Sep 25, 2017)

Btw, I don’t know why those two random question marks are there


----------

